# Planes of Fame Airshow!! (2010)



## JJWilson (Apr 28, 2018)

Hello everyone! We're now 7 days away from the Airshow!! I'll be telling you about my second trip to Chino in 2010, another fantastic year with a magnificent selection of Warbirds and performers.

*Planes of Fame Airshow: A Salute to the Greatest Generation (2010)*





After 2009's amazing airshow, me and my dad made a commitment that we would go every year to the Museum's annual airshow. 2010 was year 2 for us, and now that we knew what to expect, we were as excited as ever. 2010's theme was _A Salute to the Greatest Generation, _so that meant there wasn't going to be a specific group of warbirds focused on, the airshow was going to honor all nations flyers, giving us one of the most diverse lineup of warbirds in all of the years we've been going. 2010 was a little low on U.S Naval aircraft, but that was made up for when there were 14 P-51's. Here is the list of 2010's warbirds in attendance:
P-38's-2
P-40's-3
P-47-1
P-51's-14
P-63-1
B-17's-2
B-25's-3
C-47's-2
F4F-1
F6F's-2
F7F's-2
F8F-1
F4U's-3
SBD-1
TBF's-2
A1's-2
T-28-1
Spitfire-1
Sea Fury-2
Firefly-1
Yak-3-1
A6M-1
FW-190-1
T-33's-2
F-86-1
Mig-15-1
*Total: 54 warbirds*
In 2010's airshow, there were only 3 non-warbird aerobatic performances, the fewest ever, and even during the intermission, at least one or two warbirds were flying around. Just like every other year, they had the European, Pacific, and Korean war flights (Not all at the same time, their spread out through the day). 2010 was also the first year that the F7F Tigercat and Hawker Sea Fury had flight demonstrations. To this day, the F7F Tigercat demo is my favorite part of the whole show, and the Sea Fury demo is equally impressive. Another very unique and awesome performance was a mock Reno air race, with about 6 aircraft pretending to race. The mock race included, The P-51 Strega, Sea Fury Dreadnought, and the Sea Fury Argonaught, all three race at Reno frequently, and in a way we got to see two Reno air races that year. Besides the Grand finale Airpower flight, the most amazing sight in 2010 was 10 P-51's flying at the same time. It was amazing hearing those Allison's and Merlins purr and scream in unison while flying at about 350 MPH right in front of the crowd, nowhere else in the world, besides maybe Duxford, could you see 10 P-51's flying at the same time. 2010 was also the last year sadly the Horsemen performed, this time with P-51's, it was an incredible experience, and brought many people around me, and almost me too, to tears. The only military demo that year was the Air Force's F-16, which then had an awesome heritage flight with the two P-38's and one P-51. 2010 was an awesome year, and in no way disappointed.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgyFzUVtDOY_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdrViDYuwM8_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WYrZqOwYOU_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OARFRz7q5Zk_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqQzEt8xEbs_

2010 Planes of Fame Air Show - The Horsemen 3-Ship P-51 Mustang Demonstration
2010 Planes of Fame Air Show - F-16 Viper West Demonstration & U.S.A.F. Heritage Flight


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 29, 2018)

Great shots

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2018)

Good shots!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

